# Milwaukee Bucks first round draft picks



## tdizzle (Apr 12, 2003)

Milwaukee Bucks first round draft picks.
http://sports.espn.go.com/sports/gen/wire?messageId=17100436

Kareem Abdul-Jabbar (1969)


----------

